# ISO Veal Sandwiche sauce



## 88mustang (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi guys I am new here and I am looking for some opinions on what type of sauce I can use for my veal sandwiches. I wish I knew the recipe for the California Sandwiches, as there sandwiches are amazing.  So would any of you be able to tell me some type of recipe for a veal sandwich sauce? A can of tomato sauce just isn't cutting it anymore.  Thanks!


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello 88 welcome!!! How about a good mustard sauce??


----------



## QSis (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi 88Mustang!

I've never heard of California Sandwiches, but Google turned up this link california veal sandwich Nutrition Facts | Gyminee Are those vegetables and cheese in the sauce you like? it  Maybe in a tomato sauce base?

Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome. Never heard of a veal sandwich either. If it's a veal cutlet, whow, it must be expensive. But sounds delicious.


----------

